
Ask HN: Would someone be interested in learning (and for projects) ML together? - aryamaan
I am planning to self learn ML.<p>I will be following this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Cr6VqTRO1v0<p>Curriculam link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;llSourcell&#x2F;Learn_Machine_Learning_in_3_Months
======
altairiumblue
You can't "learn" machine learning (whatever that entails) in 3 months.

If you want to actually build up some skills, you should look further than a
youtube video with a clickbait title.

